# Ride Lasso Dual BOA pain



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

This probably isn't what you want to hear but.... try the ride fuse. The laces really help imho.


----------



## E.Schnee (Jan 30, 2021)

It could be that your feet are too wide for your boots. They make a lasso pro wide for this. How long and wide are your feet in mm?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What kind of pain, specifically?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I know the Ride Lasso can create pain from where the ankle Boa mechanism sits on some feet, for me it was more discomfort but I have read a few other saying it created some pain issues, I wrote a thread on this a year or so ago so I’ll try to find it. But it was more a trouble spot rather than a non-fitted boot issue.









Ride Lasso Double Boa - Ankle Pressure


I've recently purchased a new set of mondo 285 Ride Lasso boots which I'm breaking in around the house. These were bought online and unfortunately I'm not in a position to try boots on prior to buying as I live in the tropics with the closest sowboard boot shop probably 3000km away. That said...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## ZacSlote (10 mo ago)

E.Schnee said:


> It could be that your feet are too wide for your boots. They make a lasso pro wide for this. How long and wide are your feet in mm?


25.7175 Left Foot Length cm
26.3525 Right Foot Length cm
10.16 Left Foot Width cm
10.4775 Right Foot Width cm

Apologies for feet pics, measured from heel to tallest toe and under ball from outer side to widest point. Keep in mind, I had to bend over to take pics -- so pressure left the foot briefly.


----------



## ZacSlote (10 mo ago)

Donutz said:


> What kind of pain, specifically?


Mostly pain along the outer and inner sides of both feet. Slightly more on the right than left. It is hard to recall more detail than that unless I get back on the slopes and reply to this then. Releasing some of the BOAs tension helped a bit but then I run into response issues and the pain does not go away.


----------



## ZacSlote (10 mo ago)

@Wiredsport do you mind helping?


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

Another sufferer of morton’s toe.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I think your feet are slightly wider than mine, and mine are just a bit too wide for the Lasso. I moved from the Lasso to the Lasso Pro, which seems to be a bit wider especially around the ball of the foot. Made a huge difference.

And not the Lasso Pro Wide either, which is wider than the Lasso Pro.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Donutz said:


> I think your feet are slightly wider than mine, and mine are just a bit too wide for the Lasso. I moved from the Lasso to the Lasso Pro, which seems to be a bit wider especially around the ball of the foot. Made a huge difference.
> 
> And not the Lasso Pro Wide either, which is wider than the Lasso Pro.


What did you wear before? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZacSlote (10 mo ago)

Donutz said:


> I think your feet are slightly wider than mine, and mine are just a bit too wide for the Lasso. I moved from the Lasso to the Lasso Pro, which seems to be a bit wider especially around the ball of the foot. Made a huge difference.
> 
> And not the Lasso Pro Wide either, which is wider than the Lasso Pro.


thanks for your reply. So if I am understanding your situation correctly, you got the normal Lasso and found similar pain to me and then got the Lasso Pro and now they fit fine?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ZacSlote said:


> @Wiredsport do you mind helping?


Hi,

I will be happy to help. Please begin by watching our how to measure video (foot position, no wall moldings, etc). We will need correctly taken measurements to begin. Then please post images of those measurements being taken. Also let us know your current boot sizes.

STOKED!


----------



## ZacSlote (10 mo ago)

ZacSlote said:


> 25.7175 Left Foot Length cm
> 26.3525 Right Foot Length cm
> 10.16 Left Foot Width cm
> 10.4775 Right Foot Width cm
> ...


@Wiredsport is this sufficient to make a determination? Also, the current boot size for my Ride Lassos is 9.5.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

We would not want to use those measurements. In your images above you have both the wall molding issue and your feet are placed with the incorrect side against the wall for your width images. Please view our how to measure video and post up new images. 

STOKED!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Where are the internal J-bars hitting your foot with the custom footbed?

I've had issues with my custom footbed being not appropriate for the liner's internal J-bars.


----------



## esacht (10 mo ago)

ZacSlote said:


> Hello, All! I ponied up and got the Ride Lasso Dual BOA after using ADDIDAS Blauvelts. I felt pain using the ADDIDAS around the foot, but mostly in my ankle/calf. Was advised on the looseness of the ADDIDAS for the type of riding I was doing (All Mountain) and forked out the money for Ride Lassos. I tried a handful on at the store, and the Lassos came out on top for the heel lock BOA function and how light the boots are.
> 
> I have worn them for 4 half-days on both Northstar and Heavenly. After the first day in boots (where I had horrible pain on the outside and inside of my feet) I switched out the footbed with orthotics that were given to me to address foot pain in the ADDIDAS shoes. The premise was to use them as arch support and a professional selected them after looking at my foot. I am now three more half days in Tahoe in with these boots and I can maybe get a run in before I am on groaning at the lift line after a run trying to fidget with the Lasso boots.
> 
> ...


Unbelievable... I thought it is my foot geometry (high arches, reduced contact surface) that destroyed my 2022 season, but I have to acknowledge that I've just threw $500+ CAD out the window... numb toes on both feet, no matter how loose I wore them, I have a blue spot under my right nail from the last time I went on the slope, two weeks ago, when only the Velcro strap would keep them on my feet, the lower BOA was never tight, ever, the left external J-bar would pressure my foot so much that at the end of the day it would be unbearable... the zipper cover got pinched by my Flow bindings and now they look like 5-year old boots and only used them 15 days this year... the weirdest issue though would be that if I would stop for lunch and not take out my feet from the boots when I would get back to walking both my feet would be numb... from just sitting at the table with my boots on, I did 5 consecutive days to Banff and it was an ordeal. I'm sorry I'm venting, for my first post here... but if I can prevent this from happening to anyone else maybe venting it's the way.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yep. Boots are hard. You have to get the right size, the right width, and even then some boots will feel good and others will cause agony. I tried Ride Insanos and returned them after one day. Lassos worked well for me except my Morton's flared up after a few hours. Lasso Pros, which are slightly wider in the toe box, so far are the best boot for me. But it's totally individual, otherwise Ride would never sell any Insanos.

Do the boot fit thread, get some advice from WiredSport. Take the time to find the right boot, then never buy anything else.


----------



## esacht (10 mo ago)

Donutz said:


> Yep. Boots are hard. You have to get the right size, the right width, and even then some boots will feel good and others will cause agony. I tried Ride Insanos and returned them after one day. Lassos worked well for me except my Morton's flared up after a few hours. Lasso Pros, which are slightly wider in the toe box, so far are the best boot for me. But it's totally individual, otherwise Ride would never sell any Insanos.
> 
> Do the boot fit thread, get some advice from WiredSport. Take the time to find the right boot, then never buy anything else.


I forgot to mention the two heat molding sessions at the store, custom soles, at least three types of socks (various thickness) I wanted the stiff Insano but couldn't find them in the store so I went for the next high-end boot I could find, this was a very difficult season as I changed the board (reduced length) replaced the Burton Prophecy bindings with Flow NX2-CX and replaced the Salomon's with the Ride... too many variables but it remains that the boots turned my season into a nightmare...


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you have heel wedges in your boots or does your insole have thick (high) heel?
I had the same issue when I used Superfeet Green insoles in them. The Superfeet Green insoles have thick high heel, and it raised my feet enough where the inner lace entry point was creating a pressure point on my ankles and causing pain.

I went back to my other insole (Footprint Gamechanger) which fixed the issue.


----------



## esacht (10 mo ago)

snowman55 said:


> Do you have heel wedges in your boots or does your insole have thick (high) heel?
> I had the same issue when I used Superfeet Green insoles in them. The Superfeet Green insoles have thick high heel, and it raised my feet enough where the inner lace entry point was creating a pressure point on my ankles and causing pain.
> 
> I went back to my other insole (Footprint Gamechanger) which fixed the issue.


Yes, I returned to the original Ride insoles after a few tries, I started to vary different things methodically, try different socks, loosen the Boas, loosen the bindings, tried everything but no improvement at all... have this weird feeling that in the end these boots were not designed with a specific task in mind (like Insano or Tharxis which I consider high end due to the stiffness) but they just bundled different high-end materials and features (like the zipped cover) and the Velcro strap to actually compensate for other deficiencies... why add the zipped cover? this is rare... DC Travis Rice has it, Vans has also one model and I saw it on 32's once... this actually tells me that there's an issue with waterproofing and the cover had to be added... also why have a Velcro strap on a double Boa boot? design issues solved in post-production... have to apologize as I just realized that this post is for Lasso and I'm ranting about the the Ride 92...which in a way proves my point as the 92 is a Lasso with a few more bells and whistles... mostly whistles


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

esacht said:


> I forgot to mention the two heat molding sessions at the store, custom soles, at least three types of socks (various thickness) I wanted the stiff Insano but couldn't find them in the store so I went for the next high-end boot I could find, this was a very difficult season as I changed the board (reduced length) replaced the Burton Prophecy bindings with Flow NX2-CX and replaced the Salomon's with the Ride... too many variables but it remains that the boots turned my season into a nightmare...


Hi Esacht,
Please do post up your four barefoot measurements. It is critical to start there before diving into selecting and fine tuning a specific boot. Please also let us know your current boot size.

STOKED!


----------

